# fishing mouths from boat



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

when would I want to start fishing mouths of rivers and do you still use spoons like in deeper water then just figure out depth?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

This colder weather coming, I'd say anytime! People gunna be sitting on rocks casting spoons and spinners very soon!


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Any new reports, specifically from Lorain or Vermillion area? Looking to give it a try soon.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Guy had a steelhead today at wildwood from rocks at Euclid creek


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Erik Hopperton said:


> Guy had a steelhead today at wildwood from rocks at Euclid creek


It's started!


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Erik Hopperton said:


> when would I want to start fishing mouths of rivers and do you still use spoons like in deeper water then just figure out depth?


I have been Flatline trolling spoons about a hundred feet back. Speed maybe two to two-and-a-half mph


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you add any weights to those or just flat line and keep them mostly just below the surface? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Spent a couple of hours trolling off the Vermillion river yesterday and only had 2 pull backs and one giant catfish. Tried spoons at different depths along with a variety of cranks.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jmyers8 said:


> Do you add any weights to those or just flat line and keep them mostly just below the surface?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


it depend on mood of fish,3',6',9' down shalow water,deep water10' to 40' down and speed 1.5 to 3.5.the fish tell you what they like.


----------

